# Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag November

*Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee​*
Im  Spiegel wird von Forschungen des Thünen-Institutes (und weiteren Biologen aus  Dänemark, Schweden, Polen und Estland) zur Schwarzmundgrundel berichtet, die (neben der Regenbogenforelle) als "Eindringling" praktisch die gesamte Ostsee bevölkern würde.

In Polen wurde sie als Nahrungskonkurrent von Plattfisch ausgemacht, und auch Heringslaich soll sie fressen.

Gut wäre allerdings, dass sich der Kormoran inzwischen auf die Grundel eingeschossen haben soll (ich dachte zwar bisher eher immer , dass der Kormoran bevorzugt pelagische Fische jagt, und nicht zwischen Steinen wühlt, aber  nun ja, was weiss ich schon...) und so andere Fische geschont werden würden.

Die schnelle Verbreitung liege auch an der "Toleranz" der Grundeln, welche Salzgehalte von 0 bis zu 30 Promille und Temperaturen von -1 bis zu +30 Grad Celsius aushalten würden - ebenso komme sie auch mit dem relativ sauerstoffarmen Wasser klar. 

Die ersten Fischer würden auch schon die Grundeln verkaufen (auch in MeckPomm)..

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...zmeer-fisch-erobert-die-ostsee-a-1115318.html
--------------------------------------------------------------​Wenn die Berufsfischrei dann den Dorschbesatnd vollends kaputt gemacht hat, kann ich mit persönlich trotzdem nicht vorstellen, dass Angler zukünftig Boote chartern oder Angelkutter entern werden, um dann ersatzweise Grundeln zu angeln...................

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franky (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> [..] kann ich mit persönlich trotzdem nicht vorstellen, dass Angler zukünftig Boote chartern oder Angelkutter entern werden, um dann ersatzweise Grundeln zu angeln...................



Nö, ich auch nicht. Geht zu Hause besser, schneller, unkomplizierter und vor allem günstiger!


----------



## Fidde (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Moin, gib mal tünen in http://www.plattdeutsches-woerterbuch.de/pages/plattdeutsches_woerterbuch.html ein :m
wo das "h" herkommt weiss ich auch nicht (nicht mal ihren Namen können die richtig schreiben |uhoh


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Aber immerhin scheinen die Viecher im Salzwasser größer zu werden als im Süßwasser (jedenfalls mal wenn ich hier an Neckar denke - ne 20 cm Grundel hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen....)


----------



## BlueEagle (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Doch die werden hier auch groß. Baggersee mit Rheinanbindung nördlich von Karlsruhe -> 18 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Wir haben letzte Woche versehentlich 'ne Reusenkette auf'm Bodden hochgepumpt. Aal Fehlanzeige, dafür jede Menge Grundeln in den Kammern. Dann werden das wohl diese Biester gewesen sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*



BlueEagle schrieb:


> Doch die werden hier auch groß. Baggersee mit Rheinanbindung nördlich von Karlsruhe -> 18 cm


Die schreiben da ja von "mehr als 20 cm....
da kannste schon Filets schneiden ;-) 

Als Heringsersatz ;-))
[youtube1]stCIZf2IMok[/youtube1]


----------



## TJ. (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Thgomas gerade hier bei uns am 5er hat es mega Grundeln hab selbst schon welche mit 25cm gefangen. en Kumpel noch nen tick größer.
Allerdings fängt man die meist mit Grundel oder so wie wir oft als beifang beim Kunstköderfischen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

cool, solche hat ich nie 
25 cm?? 
Wie lang schätzt Du  denn Deinen P.... ?

So als Realitätsvergleich ;-)))


----------



## Dachfeger (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*



Fidde schrieb:


> Moin, gib mal tünen in http://www.plattdeutsches-woerterbuch.de/pages/plattdeutsches_woerterbuch.html ein :m
> wo das "h" herkommt weiss ich auch nicht (nicht mal ihren Namen können die richtig schreiben |uhoh



Schön gelacht hab ich. Danke|wavey:


----------



## Jose (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cool, solche hat ich nie
> 25 cm??
> Wie lang schätzt Du  denn Deinen P.... ?
> 
> So als Realitätsvergleich ;-)))




pointiert #6

fishbase listet die aber auch mit max 24.6cm


ist doch toll: 25cm grundel als zielfisch. kapital!!!

die kann man genießen, ist doch was anderes als so'n scheeler kuss auf nen abgenudelten karpfen...


----------



## NaabMäx (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Wieso siedelt man im Schwarzen Meer keine Plattfische an?


----------



## TJ. (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

@Thomas weis zwar nicht wies dir so geht aber einigermaßen schätzen kann man normal schon

Find jetzt zwar nicht alle Bilder der größeren Grundeln aufm Handy aber da siehste mal paar so Neckargrundeln auf den Fotos

















Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

REschpekt!!!!!


----------



## Michel_0815 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Ich habe schon "große" Grundeln im Kieler Hafen gefangen und auch gegessen. Seit einem Jahr angel ich jetzt jedoch hauptsächlich im Rhein und Main und habe hier noch keine Grundel gefangen die auch nur ansatzweise so groß war. Also ich habe schon das Gefühl das die Durchschnittsgröße im Salzwasser deutlich größer ist.


----------



## TJ. (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Die von mir sind ausm Süßwasser
Und weit weit weg vom meer


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

Sind auch verschiedene Arten. Die Kesslergrundel ist am stärksten ans Süßwasser gebunden und wird im Schnitt größer als die Schwarzmundgrundeln im selben Lebensraum.


----------



## gambinho (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Schwarzmundgrundel in der Ostsee*

In der NDR Mediathek gibt's eine Doku über die Grundeln. Dort begleiten sie auch einen Fischer der ein paar richtige klopper aus der Ostsee zieht... Solche hab ich hier im Rhein noch nicht gesehen


----------

